# Stoeger Cougar Compact 9mm Question



## cruiser (Jun 4, 2011)

Where can magazines with finger extension be found for this gun and will Beretta mini cougar grips fit this model? I love the gun, but I would really love it more if my pinky was firm on the grip. A seller on gunbroker has a compact cougar for sale with 2 additional 15 round mags that appear to have pinky extensions, but I can't seem to find anyone selling just the mags.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

I am quite sure that mini-Cougar grips will not fit the compact. The minis had much shorter grips and magazine wells. There are a bunch of Promag magazines around for the Cougars which I would avoid like the plague. The Beretta mags are available but a bit pricey. I don't know about magazine extender sleeves. You might check at berettaforum dot net.

BERETTA MAGAZINE COUGAR 9MM 15 ROUND MAG-CLIMAGS


----------



## cruiser (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks pblanc. If anybody comes across anything that would work for grips or a pinky extension I would like to know. Still, I love the compact model even if I just have the factory grips and magazines. This is a really fine handgun for the price.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

I had a full size Stoeger Cougar 40. I just flat out loved. I carried it for over a year. 100% reliable right out of the box and until the sad day I sold it. It was that DA/SA trigger I couldn't love. I carry a S&W Series E commander 1911 now. 

I too would avoid Promag products. I have bought their M1A mags and AR parts. Ya, they work ok but it's pretty obvious they're not going to last and when I comes to a pistol mag, that's NOT one of the places you want to cut corners. It's central to reliable function. The other simpler parts are never finished as well. It's always obvious you're only getting what you paid for.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Try here:
Magazines for Rifles, Handguns and Shotguns | Gun Mag Warehouse


----------



## Dr.Duke (Mar 12, 2016)

What in particular is the problem with ProMag?
I bought some ProMag magazines for my 92s. The fed just fine but would not drop out when I hit the release. I had to grab the end and pull. It was a pain. I bought some real Beretta mags for carrying. The 32 round ProMag works fine and is heavy enough to come out on it's own.

I have a Stoeger Cougar Compact 9mm on order and need to get some mags for it, The ProMags are all I have found other than Stoeger brand and they are about $40 each. 

Will mags from any other Berettas work with the Cougar?
I know 92 mags have the notch in a different place.

Thanks


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

I tried one ProMag magazine for my Beretta 8000D mini-Cougar because the original flush-fit Beretta magazines are no longer produced and when they surface, which is rare, the price is astronomical. The full-length and compact magazines are still manufactured because Stoeger is producing those pistols, but not the minis.

The ProMag magazine does not seat properly and has dropped out once or twice. When it finally does seat, it does not release properly. Enlarging the cut-out notch on the magazine helped a bit but the follower is not the same design as the Beretta mags, and I have had multiple failures to feed with it. Rounds tend to nose-dive within the magazine. It also has no witness holes, unlike the Beretta mags.

Many people have had bad experiences with ProMag magazines with other pistols leading to the witticism that ProMag stands for "Please remember out magazines are garbage." I suppose it is possible to score a good one now and again, but I'm sure not buying any more unless there is no other alternative.


----------



## cruiser (Jun 4, 2011)

I snipped this image from gunbroker. I can't seem to find the magazines with the finger extension floor plate. But, unless the picture is an altered image they do exist.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

That appears to be a flush-fit magazine with an enlarged base plate. I had gotten the impression that you were wanting to use the magazines for the full-sized Stoeger Cougar 8000 with a magazine sleeve extender.


----------



## cruiser (Jun 4, 2011)

Where could I get the larger base plate for the mags I have? I can't seem to find one made for the cougar compact mags.


----------



## dogngun (May 29, 2006)

Promag gained a reputation for FTF's and general malfunction some years ago. I bought several that went from a trip to the range to the trash, and I won't waste my money on another one. Thswy might have improved since, but IMO they had their chance and blew it.


----------



## Latski (Mar 1, 2019)

cruiser said:


> I snipped this image from gunbroker. I can't seem to find the magazines with the finger extension floor plate. But, unless the picture is an altered image they do exist.
> View attachment 2161


Stoeger customer service service says that these were made for a couple of years then discontinued. I have had no luck finding them either.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

pblanc said:


> There are a bunch of Promag magazines around for the Cougars which I would avoid like the plague.


Me too! Any Pro-mag I've tried were garbage and money wasted unless something has changed.


----------

